# Warning about Rubbermaid sumps



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I was planning on using a 54g Roughneck rubbermaid container as a sump for my 125g tank. I had it sitting on the floor cycling for about 4 months while I was waiting to finish up work on my stand for the 125. One day, came home to find a bunch of water on the floor. It had developed a leak somewhere on the bottom, I'm thinking due to some combination of heat and bowing - while cycling, the water in the sump was up over 90F pretty consistently, and may have reached 100 during the week it leaked (our A/C was not working that week). Therefore, I am no longer planning on using a rubbermaid container for a sump. Just thought you guys might like to know before considering using this type of container for a sump in the future.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I put them sitting them on styrofoam and have yet to have one break... I've heard of multiple breakage stories and can only hypothesize that the difference might be in what I have mine sitting on.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I had mine just sitting on carpet. Really wasn't expecting it to break. Fortunately, it leaked on an old and already stained carpet and the volume that leaked out really wasn't that much. Not going to take the chance of another one leaking on the living room floor, and under the stand, where I will have to completely tear down the tank in order to move the tank and dry out the floor underneath. I'll just use my current 55g tank as the sump.


----------



## SPYYOPS (Jul 30, 2010)

I've noticed people using another tote to place the actual sump inside to act as a barrier in case there is a leak. I'm not sure if there are larger rubbermaid totes than the one you described or if they would fit in your setup, but it might be an alternative to creating baffles for the 55g you described.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Rubbermaid makes some sturdier tubs that are used to water livestock. They have to hold up to thirsty cattle and horses, so I have always trusted them in the fish room. They are awkward sizes and shapes to put under a stand so they have to be remotely located and plumbed to whatever use you have for them.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Where did it break (i.e. top, bottom, corner)? Did it appear to split or more like the heater melted a spot?

I ask because I'm using an 18 gallon Rubbermaid as a sump; set up for about 3 months now in the garage where temps have reached 90 degrees. No problems yet.... but my luck, I'll have the problem immediately after I move the tank in the house.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been using a 50 gallon rubbermaid tub as a sump for over two years. About 3 months ago it started to leak and ruined some carpet. All four bottom corners were stressed (you could see the stress points in the plastic - showed as white areas in the dark gray plastic) and there were two cracks (2 of the 4 corners) in this area on the bottom.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I use a rubbermaid 37g bin as a sump for my 55g. After filling it up he first time and seeing the bowing I decided to make a frame for it to hold in the sides. I would never use a rubbermaid bin with out bracing it.

I just bought some heavier duty bins that barely bow at all. I was using one as a water conditioning container and after about 20 minutes of this bin sitting in my carpeted bedroom I notices a wet spot on the carpet next to it. I quickly pumped out all the water and moved the bin. The entire spot under the bin was soaked. After looking a bit closer at the inside of the bin I noticed a big crack on the bottom. It couldn't really be seen without really looking for it. I traded in the bin for a good one and it has been holding water for the past three days. Not sure the point of this story. Guess I'm just venting. :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Before trusting a plastic container too far it is worth looking at the way it is made. Stand where there is bright light and put the thing over your head. Often you will find spots where they are so thin light shines through. A major weak spot is the spot where they pull the injection forming equipment off. It will often leave a round weak spot. I found out the hard way, too.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

PfunMo makes an important point! These things are made quickly and often cheaply... errors in the plastic are frequent and could be a weak point. I like the light test... that would be wise on any tub that wasn't clear plastic. good tip :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Warning> You may get strange looks from clerks who find you standing in the aisle with a large trashcan over your head!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

> Where did it break (i.e. top, bottom, corner)? Did it appear to split or more like the heater melted a spot?
> 
> I ask because I'm using an 18 gallon Rubbermaid as a sump; set up for about 3 months now in the garage where temps have reached 90 degrees. No problems yet.... but my luck, I'll have the problem immediately after I move the tank in the house.


Not yet sure where it broke. It was about 9 in the evening when I was draining the container. Its sitting out on my back porch now and I haven't felt it worthwhile to troubleshoot just yet. It appears to have started leaking near one of the corner plastic "feet" built into the container. I couldn't visually see a crack after I drained it though. There was no heater in the container - the pump I'm using heats the water quite a bit though.

Its not really that big of a deal, just wasn't sure if people knew the containers could "spontaneously" start leaking. I see them recommended all the time for sumps and what not, and I've never read an instance of them leaking.

The glass 55g will work out better for my sump anyways. Gives the pump something to suction to. Fits better under my DIY stand too - Only change is its a bit taller than the rubbermaid, but I should still have enough room. Doesn't even require a design change or any modification to the tank. My previous sump was going to use 5g buckets as media chambers being held by the lid of the rubbermaid container. I should be able to do the same with the glass tank, as the buckets will be held up by the top edge of the tank.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

PfunMo said:


> Before trusting a plastic container too far it is worth looking at the way it is made. Stand where there is bright light and put the thing over your head. Often you will find spots where they are so thin light shines through. A major weak spot is the spot where they pull the injection forming equipment off. It will often leave a round weak spot. I found out the hard way, too.


Mine physically cracked. It cracked right next to where the bottom attached to the feet. It must have been a high stress area. It was sitting on some pretty thick carpet with a heavy pad underneath.

I personally would not trust these long term unless you have them in a place where leaks are OK.

So what did I do when it broke? I replace it with one just like it, but I am making a plan for a different filter set-up longer term.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

PfunMo said:


> Warning> You may get strange looks from clerks who find you standing in the aisle with a large trashcan over your head!


Or if you are buying open cell foam for a sponge filter and smell the foam block to see if it has absorbed paint or chemical fumes.


----------

